# Speed adjust on Husqvarna st230p?



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Ignore post


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Ignore this, thought it was different forum sorry 


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------

